# Back straps.



## Andy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be having some tomorrow.
Got this 5 pointer on 10-07.







It's no monster for sure, but it's meat for the table.


----------



## switchback (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy the backstraps!


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2009)

Good job Andy! =D> 

That's a monster in my eyes! :beer:

Tell us about the hunt! Location, Time, broadhead used?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 8, 2009)

nice deer man. I was going to cook up my backstraps tonight, but I decided i'll go on doe patrol instead


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 8, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! Fresh backstrap. Monster or not that is gonna eat guuuuuuuuuuuud!


----------



## Andy (Oct 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> Good job Andy! =D>
> 
> That's a monster in my eyes! :beer:
> 
> Tell us about the hunt! Location, Time, broadhead used?



Thanks guys.

The hunt was about 12 miles from my house here in Giles county. I was hunting with my Son-in-law. Our stands are about 30 yards apart, hoping we could watch each other shoot a deer. And maybe get one on cam, but both of us forgot the cameras... LOL  Anyways, being in a hurry to get in the woods, I forgot my jacket, and only had on a VERY thin shirt.. Around 5:30 PM I was really missing my jacket. As the sun got lower the colder it got and the more I started shivering. At around 6:50 PM, my 5 pointer a 7 and a doe came in, I never seen the doe, and thaught the 7 was a doe as it stayed behind some trees. The whole time the wind was gusting up to 20-30 mph, then it would be dead calm for a few minutes then on again. Yeah, it was fun in the tree... :shock:
My SOL was pointing and telling me to wait for the shot, I could tell that much, but he was making hand signals I didn't know what he was talking about. I thaught he was telling me there were deer coming in behind me. So here I am looking around trying to find the deer that aren't there. In the mean time, the 5 and 7 pointer walked back down the hill and I thaught it was over. The 7 pointer stayed down the hill, but the 5 came back up to finish up the acorns he was munching on. The time now is 7:10 PM and I was still unsure of what he was trying to tell me. So finally I just made the drawback signal to him as shooting light was getting dim, he made the nod and it was on. At this time the deer was only 10 yards from my tree my stand is about 20 feet off the ground. It was a quartering away shot. I drew back, put the pin on him, about the back of his rib cage about 3 inches down from the back strap and let her fly, complet pass through, arrow sticking out of the ground shining bright red blood on the fletching. He ran about 100 yards and we heard him crashing. We got down out of our trees and got a bite to eat then went and found him. After getting to him, and doing the dirty work I realized I hit him just a tad bit high and forward as I got the upper third of one lung, and pass through the center of the other one missing the heart by about 3 nches, exit wound was right behind the left shoulder. but still a quick kill. :wink: 
I'm using spitfire broadheads, and am real happy with how they perform so far. This is my 2nd deer with them. The other one was a doe from last year. Going to go back after them Saturday. Hopefully I'll be having some video to post up. 

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool man! :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 9, 2009)

=D> looks tastey

smaller the better for the dinner table


----------



## honers (Oct 10, 2009)

down to one strap myself....cooked me up one yesterday and had the rest at work today for lunch.....guess it's time to get serious out in the stand....


----------



## Andy (Oct 22, 2009)

Instead of making another thread, I'll just add to this one. 

My Son-in-law got a nice one.

Here's the story........
He got in the woods about 2pm. He sat in the stand for a couple hours, seen a few does and fawns, a 5 pointer came in around 4pm. He thaught that would be all that would come in so he took a shot at him and shot low missing him. He was getting ready to get down out of the stand about 5:45pm and caught a glimpse of deer through some brush, working their way towards the stand. He sat back down to wait, and sure enough, 2 deer came in. An 8 point and a 10 point. He noticed the 10 was one that he had seen on his camera from pre-season scouting, as it had a broken tine. He was watching the deer and started to stand up but the 8 pointer caught some movement and looked straight up at him. He had to freeze and he said it seemed like about 5 minutes before the buck started feeding again, during that time the 10 pointer never seemed to care as he was busy with the acorns. As soon as the buck that was watching him put his head back down, Troy made his move to stand up. He had to wait a few minutes for the buck to get to a good shooting spot by that time Troy said he was shaking pretty bad as this was the biggest buck he had a chance to shoot (yup, he had buck fever.) He draws back on a quartering away shot and lets it fly. Complete pass through, arrow sticking up out of the ground shining the red you want to see on an arrow after a shot. He watched the deer until it got out of site. Takes off out of the stand and SPRINTS to the house.... My wife was on the phone with my daughter Leslie when he came in, and this is what she heard.... Door slam... "LES I DID IT, I SHOT THE 10, IS YOUR DAD HOME..." So I get on the phone, Troy was breathing like he ran 20 marathons in a row LOL...... "Andy, can you come help me...." So I say wait til I get there so I can help drag it out. I looked at my watch it was 6:00pm So I get my stuff together to go help him. By the time I got my stuff and made it to his house it was just a little after 7pm when I got there. I always give the deer about an hour before tracking just in case.. We make it to the stand and sure enough, arrow still there, blood splatter on the ground about the size of a baseball right beside the arrow. We start tracking the deer and find good blood, continue on for about 50 yards blood starts getting thin. I'm thinking oh crap... So we start slowing down and see some where the deer had fell and started getting good blood again. We go about 50 more yards and here a deer running through the woods, we figure it's another deer and keep going. Still finding good blood we keep going for about 50 more yards, thats when we figured out it was the deer Troy had shot as the blood trail went towards the creek.... So now it's about 9pm. I tell Troy we need to back out and pick it back up in the morning. So I had to work the next day and troy said he would get back on it the next morning. So I go home and got to thinking, There's a road across the creek, IF it crosses the creek, I could mark on gps where it crossed and get close to it from the road on the other side, so we wouldnt have to wade the creek. So, I call Troy at 6am the next morning getting him out of the bed and tell him the plan. So I take off and get to his house, we get back to where we left and start tracking... Sure enough, it crossed the creek. I mark it on GPS and we go get the truck and hit the road. From the road, we got to .14 miles from where it had crossed the creek. I park the truck and we take off. I knew it was going to be steep, as I had checked it out on the ACME map that Jim had posted a while back. THANKS JIM! :beer: So we start searching for the blood trail or signs of stumbling/falling along the bank and found nothing. So we start doing a wider search pattern I was searching next to the cliff was going to walk back down the creek bank. I didn't know where Troy was at, and all the sudden I hear him whooping and hollering...... I didn't know what he was yelling, so I take off and find him on the creek bank pointing..... "look over there..." Sure enough... It was the 10 pointer laying IN the creek with it's head laying on the bank on the OTHER side.... Not sure if it came all the way across the creek, and went back, or just went up the creek..??? It was 400 feet from where we found last blood on a rock at creek side. This place we were at was .46 miles from the house, or .14 miles from the truck... SO, i give Troy a hi 5 and say lets go get him, and across the creek we went.... Yup the water is pretty cold this time of year.... LUCKILY it didn't come up past mid thigh.. (you guys know what I mean :wink: ) 
Pre season.












Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.

So Troy does the dirty work, and sure enough, he hit a little far back, getting a gut shot, through the liver and cutting a small portion of a lung. BUT dead is dead... So now we head BACK across the creek and to the truck...











One of his tines was broken durring velvet, you can see where it grew a little more, and the other one was broken after he shed the velvet you can tell it had been broke for a while.

Muzzy broadhead, PSE bow, Carbon express arrows.

All that and I still made it to work on time...


----------

